# Is this ringworm?



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi guys,

Our doe Iris had two bald patches appear on her neck. Yes, she is mineral deficient, despite copper boluses and loose mineral (all started after I joined the forum) she still looks to be deficient in zinc and copper. I just started her on replamin plus, I had done the loader dose but we ran out and had to order more. My question is do these patches look like ringworm, zinc deficiency, or meningeal worm? I got varying answers from Google. We applied nustock to the patches.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I personally have never had bald patches from M worm. Just doesn't look like ringworm. But could be anything else.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

@mariarose @happybleats @goathiker @toth boer goats


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Are there any cattle panels in her area?


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

goathiker said:


> Are there any cattle panels in her area?


Yes. She is in a pasture with 10 other goats and their hay feeder and shelter are made out of cattle panel. Also there is a lot of old pagewire fence in their pasture.

Does anyone think it could be mites? Another doe had the severe itching with scaly skin so we gave her ivermectin subq. Think it could be mites/mineral deficiency? She is also slightly anemic despite being dewormed 3x 10 days apart with cydectin. I think we are going to get a fecal.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

21goaties said:


> Yes. She is in a pasture with 10 other goats and their hay feeder and shelter are made out of cattle panel. Also there is a lot of old pagewire fence in their pasture.
> 
> Does anyone think it could be mites? Another doe had the severe itching with scaly skin so we gave her ivermectin subq. Think it could be mites/mineral deficiency? She is also slightly anemic despite being dewormed 3x 10 days apart with cydectin. I think we are going to get a fecal.


Anemia could be a sign of mineral deficiencies, as well as the skin stuff. Try some Replamin Plus Gel


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I think they have galvanized poisoning. It's something I used to deal with here. 
It's not life threatening, it doesn't require a shot. 
Just keep them from sticking their heads out or ignore it. Either way that's probably where the bald spots are from.

Sent from my LGL34C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

it does look like possible rub spots. Nustock may help. Replamin plus is good to help balance the mineral issue. With the itching I would look close for lice, at any rate, the Ivomec shot should help lice or mites.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I too agree.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

Thanks everyone. She has been started on Replamin Plus (which she hates). She is not showing signs of severe itching but I will investigate her closer. She was treated for lice last fall but will check again. We are also going to get a fecal on her. It seems our worms are becoming resistant to Cydectin.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Time to use a different wormer.


----------

